

The best Windows notebook PC is a Mac: study - unstoppableted
http://mysinchew.com/node/85733?tid=179

======
Tmmrn
> why? The simple answer is cleanliness. To run Windows on a Mac requires
> Apple's own boot camp software followed by a manual install of Windows. The
> result is a ‘clean' installation, without third-party add-ons and with very
> good drivers. The more ‘rubbish' on a computer the more likely it is to have
> problems.

Tl;dr:

They used bogus metrics that favor clean installs, Apple's notebooks were the
only ones they installed a "clean" windows on.

~~~
MetaCosm
It is funny -- Mac might be the most popular "Microsoft Signature" install.

------
Splognosticus
The actual report's at <https://www.soluto.com/reports>, but it seems a little
slanted to me. The Aspire seems something like twice as reliable, but the Mac
wins because it boots 4 seconds faster?

Crashes/wk: Aspire: 0.74 Mac: 0.88

Hangs/wk: Aspire: 0.4 Mac: 1.06

BSoDs/wk: Aspire: 0.06 Mac: 0.01

Avg. background processes: Aspire: 66 Mac: 60

Average boot time: Aspire: 155s Mac: 151s

